# appropriate revenue code/cpt PENS treatment



## cessla (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi can anybody please help me,

In our office we use 64565 in billing for PENS treatment -- every now and then we get a denial that that says part of 90 day global surgery ---

Is there some other code or modifier that we may use? or is this treatment not really payable? 

Does anyone knows the CMS stand on Percutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation (PENS)?


Thanks


----------



## lavanyamohan (Feb 8, 2010)

primpa said:


> Hi can anybody please help me,
> 
> In our office we use 64565 in billing for PENS treatment -- every now and then we get a denial that that says part of 90 day global surgery ---
> 
> ...



Hello,

CPT 64565:

Global Information 

   Global-Split 

 Preoperative %: 10 
 Intraoperative %: 80 
 Postoperative %: 10 

 Global Period (days): 010 

Regards,
LMohan


----------



## aantunes (Jun 15, 2017)

*PENS Treatment Coding*

Good afternoon,

Refer to the insurance carrier's policy on PENS treatment.  Aetna's policy is to report 64565.  Some of the Blues recommend 64999 and some indicate 64555.  These procedures do have a global period of 10 day.  If the treatment is stages, then utilizing modifier 58 would be appropriate.


----------



## ms123 (Aug 14, 2017)

*question on revenue code 274, you may be able to help?*

Hello. Are you able to tell me what HCPCS codes qualify for revenue code 274 (orthotic and prosthetics)?  Can anyone give me a listing of possible HCPCS codes that might fall under revenue code 274 in an ASC setting? We want to be sure to not overlook any possible HCPCS codes that we might use at our ASC as a possible orthotic/prosthetic falling under category 274.

 Thank you for any help.
ms123


----------

